# MVLM Gemsbok 1968/73



## Blob Latimer (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone out there...


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Was this the vessel that capsized (it was said) due to the pendulum effect of an anchor that had been rigged over the bow for delivery to a passing merchant ship? I seem to recall that that was rather a tragic event - did anyone survive the incident?


----------



## Blob Latimer (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Reefknot I believe it is the same one... while salvageing a large anchor together with tons of chain which was run along the deck as counter balance to the anchor while lifting... The lift cable snapped causing the ship to flip over... She sank in around 3/5 mins. With the loss of 9 lives... I do not know of any survivors from that night.


----------



## Sandra Bosman (Aug 28, 2016)

Survivors I know of..Tim Cowley was the captain...Tom Stickland ..diver ...passed away years later..previously my father was the chief officer on the Gemsbok (Mr Ted Gorny) but was transfered to Durban on another tug.
So terribly sad as I used to go aboard after school with Dad when she was berthed. Very fond memories. She did many special salvage jobs..and was put into the Argus a few times.


----------

